# Dissertation ideas, please help!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about the evolution of the horse. More recently horse bones were found in Alaska, indicating it was once lush.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Consider researching the links between equine welfare and human welfare. How many of the situations where equine welfare has been poor coincide with cases in the same household of child/elderly abuse or neglect? How often is poor welfare linked to lack of finances as compared to adequate finances but lack of knowledge?

Or you could look at how often equine abuse or neglect is progressive and common indicators that this is going to be the situation.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Do they have to be physical measurements (AKA your own research), or are you able to gather data in a more “report” style of paper? More info on the requirements would be helpful. I’m assuming it’s for a Bachelor’s and not a Master’s or Ph.D (which would then definitely have to be your own research). Given that this is a science-based degree, it would seem that you might need to do some physical research. 

Since it cannot be invasive to the horse, think about the things on a horse you can read without it being invasive. Heart rate, respiration, pulse, temperature, etc. These are also points of data that can be measured and tracked in a logical format. 

Since you are interested in welfare, you might be able to measure the long-term effects of abuse on a horse’s stress levels- almost like testing a horse for PTSD. This has some interesting connections to the brain, since all animals are hard-wired to remember fear or negative times in their life. You’d need a “control” horse who has never been abused or neglected, as well. You could also contrast against different species to see how a mule, donkey, and horse all handle recovery from stress long-term. 

Just some ideas. Again, more info about your requirements would help.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

perhaps there is a local rescue group you could work with ? measure horses weight, protruding bones and then remeasure in a month or so showing the gain etc from proper care, also you could do this with the overgrown neglected hooves. if the animal control/shelter in your area is like the one around here, you cannot interact with the horses, just view them.


----------

